# Something Else To Worry About :(



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A Facebook post from -

Abbey Green Vets
14 hrs · Public

We are very sad to report that we have now seen two further cases of 'Alabama rot', or cutaneous and renal glomerular vasculopathy since the start of the year, and both dogs unfortunately died.
The following is from the owner of one of the dogs....we think it explains it all....
**GRAPHIC PHOTOS **
"Cutaneous Renal Glomerular Vasculopathy - Alabama Rot... a dog owners view. Sharing for education and information.
Saturday 1st February one of my Labradors Guini was lame, I was intending going picking up for the last day of the season, but changed my mind. She was 4 years and 9 months of age. It looked suspiciously like the foot was the source, and after 2 days picking up, it was likely a thorn was the culprit, but there was nothing visually to see.
Sunday, the foot was now starting to swell, so that was good news, still no marks on the skin and hopefully a nice abscess brewing. Monday, the foot now had a soft spot between two toes, where the abscess would burst, so a poultice should have drawn it out nicely. Monday 11.30 the poultice was removed and the skin was now ulcerated. That wasn’t normal..... straight to my vets. 
It was agreed the lesions were suspicious and of concern, so renal functions were checked, all within normal limits, but precautions were taken and she received fluid therapy immediately, with supportive medication. By Monday evening her kidneys had started to deteriorate and Alabama Rot was the likely diagnosis. The condition can only be diagnosed post mortem, but the symptoms, lesions and blood profile all pointed this way. 
Guini spent the next 14 days with excellent 24 hour Veterinary care, supportive medication and twice daily blood tests for kidney function, a feeding tube was inserted and she was receiving peritoneal dialysis. Things appeared to be improving and there was a glimmer of hope, but sadly today Guini and I lost our battle. 
I’m sure that washing her off after working/walking would not have prevented this disease from infecting her body, none of my other dogs which are all related, ranging from 7 months to 14 1/2 years, which were also with her were affected. They all work, sleep and live in the house together. They eat the same, have the same flea/tick/wormer preparations and are fully vaccinated. The problem seems to lie in wet areas, whether this be a fungus, spore, plant material, bacteria or a toxin in the mud. This needn’t however have been from your favourite walk or the local woods, it could be in the flora of your own garden. Don’t compromise your dogs happiness and fun, with fear of this disease, just be vigilant. Guini only ever had one lesion, had I not poulticed her foot when I did, the lesion would probably have taken another day to appear, by which point her kidneys were already compromised.
Whilst there is currently no known source of the problem or successful treatment, it is not spread from dog to dog, and is still rare. There is an estimated 10 million dogs in the uk and less than 250 have been diagnosed with this disease. That’s a 1/40,000 chance of getting it. if your dog contracts this indiscriminate illness, it is unlucky, not because you took it to a certain place, or didn’t wash it off, it’s all over the country now, and on the increase. I think of it as similar to blue/green algae poisoning, it can happen all over the country, it just needs the weather conditions to be right. If your dog is off colour, has lesions from an unknown origin or you are at all worried, speak to your vets, they usually have more knowledge than you do. Not many can be saved, but it’s always worth trying. Support any research that you can, it may be too late to save your own dog, but could be vital in stopping this problem. If you lose your dog to this awful condition, please have a post mortem, every little piece of evidence will help combat this nightmare. Dr Fiona MacDonald in conjunction with Bristol University, Anderson Moore Veterinary referrals and Biobest Laboratories are running a research project on this disease and hope to be publishing in the Veterinary Times at the end of February. Whilst post mortem results are still awaited, the diagnosis is almost certain."


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yuck.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well pat

I look at my hound

And I look at Albert and me

And the hound is doing better

He’s doing Ok in spite of all the potential threats around him

He may succumb to anything

As could we 

A new threat 

Well that’s life and I really don’t think we should be afraid for him 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

It's a nasty and distressing condition but to put it into context, there have been 204 confirmed cases of the disease since 2012! When you consider that there is reckoned to be around 10 million dogs in the UK then it's probably not something to be overly worried about.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

9.9 million of the resident dogs probably walk around the park every day. We, however, do cross country walks with a mad Spaniel that likes nothing more than to jump around and flush out birds from every boggy bit of ground she can find 

Hey ho, I am sure all will be well but it is wise to be aware of these things.


----------

